# Autox learning - Chicago & Milwaukee



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

It's that time again. Signup for Chicago's Learning Curve autocross school opens tomorrow. Signup quick if you want in.

Chicago - March 27th & 28th
http://www.scca-
chicago.com/solo/index.html

Milwaukee's is still a few months away ...

Milwaukee - May 16 & May 22
http://www.scca-milwaukee.org/Solo/2004/04sched.htm


----------



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

*chicago*

Hey i just signed up for the Chicago event, are you going too?


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, I'll probably be there instructing or helping out. Wherever they want me the most. I'll make sure to come & find you at some point. 

Brian


----------

